# crankbait reel



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I am looking for a baitcaster for one of my rods. I would like it to be oriented towards crankbaits. So I Am turning to the pros to help me out on which type of reel I should look for and what features.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

My crankin' is done with a BPS Rick Clunn reel, 5.4:1 gear ratio (23" per handle turn), so far it has worked great, not a super low ratio were you cant work a shallow runner fast enough, or too fast of one were it makes a deep runner blow out on the cast. I fish everything from Mann's Baby 1-, to Strike King Series 6's with it. 

Ryan


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

I just got 2 new BPS Extreme reels and I love them. While I haven't used them in the water, I've been practicing my casting and they have a great feel. Mine have the flipping switch but they were out of the new model without it at the Rossford one and I liked the look of the new one better than the old with the swept handles.

I have heard nothing bad about last years models in terms of cranks, so I don't foresee these being any worse!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

5.4:1 is what the standars are for crankin reels.I use 6.3:1 gears since I like to fish cranks faster at most times. I like Diawa reels but many other brands out their for you to try out. Just dont go for a cheap one. It will cost you more in the long run.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd suggest the fastest reels for crankin'. Something with a 7 to 1 ratio saves your energy, just reel slower. 

I agree with the earlier statement about quality. You can get away with using a cheap spinning reel for bass without many problems early on but baitcasters are much less forgiving. The smoother the gears the better the casting, drag and performance and the higher end models have smoother gears. 

Can't go wrong with a 7 to 1 Shimano Curado.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I like a 6:3:1 for most cranking and a 7:1 for Shallow Wood Cranking. The BPS Extreme reels are good for the money you spend. Just don&#8217;t expect them to last much longer than 3 or 4 years if you do a lot of cranking. These are what I use for cranking.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I know it's mostly personal preference but I disagree with using a 7:1 for cranking. When you hear of guys burning crankbaits they are usually using a 5.x:1 gear ratio. A 7:1 in my opinion is better suited for flipping/pitching or when you need to pick up slack on a fish that just swam off with your lure. Also a 7:1 doesn't necessarily save you energy since there is a trade-off between torque and speed.

Personally I wouldn't go any higher than a 6.3:1. Quantum energy reels are nice for this....keep them well oiled and I recommend some sort of line conditioner especially for cranking.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Shimano Curado


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

big lip deep divers I use a 4.7 reel , not many around , 5.1 or 6.3 for the rest


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

A general rule of thumb regarding gear ratios is to stay with the lower gear ratios for cranks 5:1 etc. and use the higher ratios 7:1 etc. for spinnerbaits and lipless crankbaits.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I use a BPS Johnny Morris 5.4:1 and it does a great job. I also have a Quantum 5.1:1 Energy but I have not used it yet but I am sure it will do just fine. 

If you use a higher speed reel for cranking, it will wear you out much faster because there will be more resistance due the bait running through the water faster. Your bait will also run shallower too.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I use Quantum reels and they make a 1310cp which is a 3:8-1 ratio which makes it easy to throw big crankbaits all day if needed. If I am cranking wood I go to a 5:1-1 ratio reel.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I don't mind the higher gear ratio's for cranking. The way I run my cranks is to pull them with the rod mostly and then reel up the slack. I get a better feel of what the bait is doing, plus it acts a little more eraticly.


----------



## Cabin Fever Lures (Jan 14, 2009)

Lower gear ration is mor important when fishing deep divers, DT 16's, DD22's, etc. But don;t forget to look at the amount of line retrieved per handle turn. I'm going to use my Skeet Reese Revo for shallow cranks: 6.4:1 gear ration, but only 24" of line per handle turn. When I get a setup for deeper cranks, I'll to with an Abu Winch or a Zillion crazy cranker.


-CFL


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a modified Pflueger President that I changed from a 6:4:1 down to 5:1 and I love it. Works great for the DD22's, Series 6's, Jackall's.


----------

